# need help on two weeds, one with purple flowers, one with white



## Lakelandguy (Sep 28, 2020)

I live in central Florida and have a Bahia grass lawn. These two weeds are starting to take over my back yard. One has small white flowers and the other has small purple flowers. They'd almost be pretty as ground covering in a plant bed, but not my lawn. Any help identifying what they are and the best way to get rid of them would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

all the white flower weeds in my yard is virginia buttonweed but it doesn't really look like what you have. Maybe yours is way more matured.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The white flower looks like Chickweed. I dont know about the purple one.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know what all those weeds are. There's several in there. Also, it looks like something is eating the grass leaves (observe the notches in the blades); maybe sod webworm (or not!)? You might want to see how extensive the damage is.

Something like this is probably what you want. Bahia is sensitive to 2,4-d so you have to be careful about how much you put out. Looks like this product calls for 1.6. oz. in 2 gallons of water to treat 500 sq. ft.. A pump sprayer is going to be more accurate than a hose-end sprayer; just say no to the hose-end sprayer if it's a *cide product. This mix includes isoxaben, which will help with the long term control of broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Lakelandguy (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you very much for the help. As I was spraying the weeds, I definitely saw a lot of bugs and bug damage as well. Quite a mess.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

What product did you end up going with and at what dose? Let us know how the grass tolerates the product after a week or two. I know there are others interested in bahia. One guy at Ace was shopping for something he could use on his Bahia a few weeks ago and I couldn't make any recommendations other than to check the UF guidebook.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sorry I'm late on this response, I just did a central Florida search on TLF.

I believe picture one is Florida Pusley. Picture number two is three-flowered beggarweed. And please, give us an update on what you did!


----------

